# Hi I am New



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Well to this thread anyway!!!
I have 4 yr old twins and have had 2 negative cycles since their birth, I was told that was that as I didn't respond well to the drugs on the last go and had moved on, although do you ever?
DH decided that he couldn't give up the dream of another baby so we have been back to the gynae. I was expecting him to tell him our hopes were over as he told me but he said we could have some tests to see how I would respond and may be able to have another go!!!.

The only thing is I am not sure where to get the strength to start all this again,DH works long hours and really is only involved in his little bit on egg collection day. Last time he even forgot i was testing and didn't phone me on test day!!!

I feel really bad about this,anyone else have doubts?

Thanks for reading this far.

Elliexx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Ellie and welcome,

I think most of us feel this way... just the mere thought of trying again in any form wears us out.  It's a rollercoaster of good and bad days and the bad days can be awful. Try not to feel guilty (it's banned on here you know!!   ) PM me if you want to talk more.  

Big hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Karin,

I think I just feel a bit resentful that DH is bringing it all up again after we had agreed that enough was enough. I don't think there is much chance of us going ahead but there is always that possibility of another little baby at the end which I just can't say no to.
I often wonder when we would stop if we have no probelms conceiving?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I wonder that too... I originally wanted 4 children before IF issues and now part of me says (guiltily  ) I should be happy with my gorgeous DD which of course I am but still would love another child(ren).

xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Funny that I always wanted 4 children!!!  just need another set of twins now!!
I am not sure whether I would have stuck at 2 or gone on to have 7!!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I've just had my follicle scan with 2/3 good follies on the right so they were then saying "risk of multiple pregnancy" and so was it wise to continue... thing is how would they stop me?!?!?   

xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Ooh good luck!! I am biased but what is so bad about a multiple pregnacy?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't think it's a problem either.  I'm like, I had trouble having one baby... two at once would be hard work but such a blessing... but they worry about the higher risks I guess and they have to consider that.  How was your twin pregnancy?

xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

As pregnancies go pretty easy, no sickness or heartburn, didn't even get that big and I just made it to 37 weeks. I did have a scare at 13 weeks though and had to have a few weeks in bed for some bleeding . I got pretty tired as I felt so heavy but I would do it again in the blink of an eye!!!!
It is hard but for such a short period of time(well a year or two).
I hope your cycle goes well for you.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Stay in touch and PM me anytime.

Karin

xxx


----------

